# Should I?



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

*Should I? *Update!* I did*

So here's the story


One of the friends who is helping with the little old man has a friend who has decided that their youngest dog is too much dog for them. She is free, has been raw fed for the past 6 months or so, and is only 10 months old (plus fixed/chipped/etc). She (the friend) wants to take on the little old man 100%, and said that if I decided I was looking for another dog then she would let them know and we could do a meet and greet as soon as tonight. I'm only one paycheck away from my own place, I can afford a third dog with some money to spare to put in an emergency fund in case something happens...


My heart is saying go for it. It sounds like this pup is what I was planning on, just was expecting it to be more in the future and a little different lol. 

So, should I go and meet her and see how it goes?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS!! do it!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought your were keeping the pom?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I thought your were keeping the pom?


Yeah, what's going on with that one?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

He has really connected with her and she adores him. She had asked me if she could have him and I agreed. He doesn't pay attention to anyone but her when she's around. 

Well I went to see her, it went well but they said they wanted to think about it, but called me when I was driving home and said that they wanted me to have her. So I turned around


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait, so your friend wants the pom, and you will be getting the other dog?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry, I was on my phone before and forums are SUCH a pain lol


This friend was watching the pom while I was at work (for the past 2 days) and the two of them totally connected. She actually had tears in her eyes when I came to get him today. She asked if she could keep him, and that if I wanted another dog her friend had one who they had just decided needed to find a new home. I said yes, and then she called her friend and I went for a meet and greet 

ETA:
Her momma was half field lab, dad was red heeler/BC. This girl has energy out the wazoo!


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

What breed is your new dog? We need pics!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Kayota said:


> What breed is your new dog? We need pics!


She is 1/2 lab, 1/4 BC and 1/4 red heeler

This is the only picture I have of her and it makes her look silly lol


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

What a beauty! Congrats


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

ohhh what a cutie!!
im one of those people who kind of goes with the flow if somthing is offerd me that i wanted but wasnt planning for or wasnt thinking about right then but in the future i take it. i had wanted a female BT but when they offerd me Cesar i said yes i would try it out and only 2 days before that i had to everyone "NO, im not getting a puppy for quite sometime maybe in 3 years or so when i have a good job"
then they came round with Cesar and i took him and im so very very glad i did, i adore him and he will never be anyones but mine


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have fun with the new dog. You are going to have your hands full with that one, I get the feeling. LOL What is it's name?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally, I don't think you can go wrong with any dog that has heeler in it. <3
Congratulations, I'm very happy for you, looks like you have an awesome pup there.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Have fun with the new dog. You are going to have your hands full with that one, I get the feeling. LOL What is it's name?


Omg, when did you meet her? LOL

When I first got her, she was exactly like Maddie. However, since she is a different, slightly more willing to please, mix, she is quickly becoming a wonderful dog. She already has a decent leave it, a wonderful down stay and comes when called fairly reliably. She just has tons and tons and tons and tons and TONS of energy. Did I mention she is energetic? I love it! After work we went on a 2 mile walk, trained for about 15 minutes, took a half hour break, then met a friend and her 2 dogs at the park and they all ran around for a good hour or so. She was still ready to go! Her attention span need work. Lots of it. 

As for a name, they were calling her Nala. We are in search of an M name for her though, haven't really found one that fits yet. It will come though


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Mindy, Miley, Marta, Moon, Monroe, Meryll, Mitzy, Misha,Missy, Mia,Mimi,Minnie,Ming,Mink,Mandy,May may,March, Maroon,Macaroni,


----------

